# Scandinavian mid mod glue up?



## DavidOveracre (Sep 26, 2015)

Any tips on glueing up this table base without having four arms? My thought is to cut two boards exactly the same length to create a cross in the center between the rails/aprons in order to have something to clamp the apron against to give me time to get the legs arranged just so, then I can put the final clamps on…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If the aprons don't have tenons them I would use braces, the type where there is one at each leg that connects the aprons and usually screws into the leg. I can think of the right name at the moment.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

You don't have mortise and tenons? Very weak construction. You need corner braces, which can be screwed in place in which case you won't need clamps.


----------



## DavidOveracre (Sep 26, 2015)

I do plan on using corner braces, I just haven't tackled cutting those compound mitres yet (I was up till 9 last night cutting my legs and aprons. However, my concern is that I still have to get the aprons all in precise locations relative to the corner braces in order for the whole assembly to be square. But if I use the corner braces to center the aprons I would have to have the braces exactly centered on the legs (and with slight variances in thicknesses, about .020 at most, it still won't be dead on centered).
I may be overthinking this a bit. I guess if I assembled one corner at a time I could manage it.
I still plan on gluing everything though. Are there concerns with this? My wood is good and dry.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The apron appears straight, if so the braces won't need compound miters.


----------



## DavidOveracre (Sep 26, 2015)

I guess I'm going to have to lay the legs down flat in place in the corners (they're splayed out 10deg. so standing on end they'd just fall over) in order to keep my spacing for the leg width between the apron pieces, then add straight braces and glue and screw, then when it's dry I'd go back and stand the legs up at their 10deg angle and glue them in place.??

The only reason I wanted to go with compound mitred braces is so when I sink the screw thru it into the leg, it wouldn't just draw the leg into the center and slip between the apron pieces. It would provide a tight and sturdy mating surface for both the inside of the apron and the leg.


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd add at least a couple dowels to each joint if nothing else to help line things up. Most likely wouldn't need extra corner braces then.

Edit for spelling

AJ in Minneapolis


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> The only reason I wanted to go with compound mitred braces is so when I sink the screw thru it into the leg, it wouldn t just draw the leg into the center and slip between the apron pieces. It would provide a tight and sturdy mating surface for both the inside of the apron and the leg.
> 
> - DavidOveracre


Usually you'd just shave the inside of the legs parallel to the aprons. A chisel would do it quickly. Doesn't have to be perfect because no one will see it unless they turn the table over.


----------



## DavidOveracre (Sep 26, 2015)

Now that's a good idea Rick M. I hadn't thought of that. Although after thinking about it last night , I'll probably add pocket holes on the aprons and get each corner lined up, glue, and screw. Then I'll go back and sturdy/square it up with some bracing. I realize nobody will see the underside, except me and if I can at all help it I like to make a piece that I can admire from every angle.
I appreciate the help thus far guys, I'll probably end up posting the results at some point.


----------



## DavidOveracre (Sep 26, 2015)

So I ended up putting biscuits in joining/aligning the aprons to the legs (I'm sure that'll satisfy the ones who's criticize my weak joints). I took some time to layout my lines and such for the biscuit jointer and made some test cuts. It made it much easier to assemble and stronger. After getting everything clamped up and adjusted for squareness and alignment, I glued and screwed the corner braces in. It's rock solid now and pretty darn square, just have to shave a leg or two for the bit of rock. On to the next phase!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks great Dave. I like the lines, it's an interesting table. Plenty sturdy, looks solid.


----------

